# Gettysburg Tombstones



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When Spooky1 and I were in Gettysburg last Friday, we spent some time wandering around Evergreen Cemetery. This is a lovely cemetery that was established in 1854 and is located not far from where Lincoln delivered the Gettysburg Address. While we were there, we managed to take over 200 pictures of tombstones (thank God for digital cameras - I'd hate to be paying for film development). It was an absolutely gorgeous, perfect day for taking photos, so I've put together some slideshows for folks here to enjoy.

Click on links to play videos.

Broken Tombstones by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Cross Tombstones by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Tall Tombstones by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Tombstone Styles by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Unusual Tombstones by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE "Bontom"! "kinda like Brangelina"! Those tombstones are awesome! Great to use as a visual reference for all kinds of things: lettering, textures, how to use a tombstone you stepped on & broke...lol. All those people, all the lives, all the stories behind those graves....amazing. Thanks!

The figural ones are amaazziinngggg....and creepy!! How odd that back then, people could afford to buy a figural stone like those, yet now, its would be cost prohibitive for all but the wealthiest...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing. These are great photos.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't tell you how much I appreciate this post - as a life long Civil War buff, my dream is to get to Gettysburg one day, and this was just amazing to see. I have watched them so many times, please don't ever delete them from your account, LOL! Such great inspiration, thank you!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you ladies enjoyed them Part of the reason we took so many pictures was to have a collection of designs for future inspiration when making tombstones. An old cemetery is such a wonderful place for that purpose because, as with old neighborhoods, there seems to be less of the "cookie cutter" look and more variety in styles in them.

Dixie, I think you'd enjoy Gettysburg. The new visitor center has wonderful exhibits that really bring home the human side of the conflict that took place there. And if you stay for a day or two, do go on one of Miss Betty's ghost tours. She's delightful and apparently some ghosts of Confederate soldiers hang around her, or so some spirit sensitive folks have told her


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great pics. I've been there three times, all with our Boy Scout Troop spanning 12 years. It is a remarkable place and you can't leave there untouched by what happened. There are some "AMAZING" ghost stories surrounding the place. Suffice it to say a couple of our scouts and their families are into Civil War re-enactments, and have spent considerable time there. They tell some stories that raise the hair on your neck!


----------

